# Cu-Avana INTENSO Cigar Review - Comparable to Ashton's VSG



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I absolutely love Ashton VSG's, Camacho Corojos, Oliva Serie V and La Gloria Cubanas. The best way to describe this smoke is to take all of the afo...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana INTENSO Cigar Review - Comparable to Ashton's VSG


----------

